# Is my donkey pregnant



## kalebburton14 (Jun 27, 2014)

She was in with a jack for about 3 months if she is it is about 11 months could u help
View attachment 31842


----------



## kalebburton14 (Jun 27, 2014)

She has got bigger but I don't know if she is gettin fat or if she is pregnant


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

What did you find out? Any foal? Just curious if she was bred.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks to me to be expecting a baby....................


----------



## RV & IDF (Feb 23, 2012)

With that pendulous belly she sure looks it. But the true tell is the udder and vulva as she nears foaling time.

The sneaky way to tell without calling the vet...is to withold water for half a day (12 hrs minimum) and then give her a big, COLD drink. When she takes a big drink the foal will kick, so you will see her belly jump around.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

You should know soon enough, donkeys are usually pregnant 12-13 months.


----------

